# connect laptop to old tv



## gmahalin (Apr 30, 2011)

hi,
I would like to know how to connect my toshiba laptop which has a vga port to my old panasonic tv which has a rca port.Thank You


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello and welcome to TSG. I hope you find a solution here but, in order to increase the odds I will move your thread to Miscellaneous Tech. Random is for general, non-tech chat - which you are welcome to try out.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You would need a VGA to composite video adapter such as this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815158142&cm_re=vga_to-_-15-158-142-_-Product


----------



## gmahalin (Apr 30, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/PC-MAC-VGA-TV-AV...245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bd88b815

can i get this instead


----------

